# Amazonía - North Perú



## pato_chacoana

Well, I came back from my trip. I was in the North Perú Amazon and decided to stay in that area only and not going to Brazil or Colombia, so I could get to know and explore it well since there's so much to see and there's never enough time. I spent 20 days in my trip, of which 12 days I lived in the forest, on a protected area of primary rainforest.
For now I will post pictures only. I have many many pictures and I will be posting more and more in time. I'm also doing a writing of my adventures, but it will take some time to finish that and maybe will publish it in some magazine.
I can say I had a great and amazing time, seen a lot of wildlife, enjoyed the peace and wonders of the forest, made friends, and most important...seen tarantulas in the wild (5 different species, 4 different genera).

Avicularia sp. Tapinauchenius sp. Pamphobeteus sp. ''chicken spider'', 2 sp. of Cyriocosmus.

Ok. Let's start posting pics! You're welcome to make comments and questions about it. 

Best wishes, hope you enjoy!


----------



## pato_chacoana




----------



## barabootom

Great Photos.  I have been waiting with great anticipation to see what you found.  It looks like a wonderful adventure.  I absolutely love the narrow river shots with the primary forest on both sides.  For me there isn't any scenery more beautiful.  

Looking at your campsite, when I was in Brazil 25 years ago I slept in a hammock in the forest and had lots of problems with ants.  It didn't look like you were far off the ground.  Any problems in the middle of the night?


----------



## GoTerps

Great stuff Pato!  I'm looking forward to the Tap photos... there's a few different species there (including the undescribed ones), so I'm curious as to which one you found  

Eric


----------



## Marcink125

Thanks! more photos pleaseeeeee.


----------



## Moultmaster

Those are some beautiful photos you have taken, felt like I was there.  Look forward to the next set.   Is that a snake skeleton in that one pic?


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thank's everyone  . I didn't have problems with ants, but some dangerous wasps were attracted to our lamps and one of them almost gets me. I was lucky that she didn't, 'cause they can give you fever they said.
I got tired of sleeping hanging so I placed my hammock actually in the floor, acting as a mosquito net only, and I must say I can sleep better laying on the floor.

The spine and skull was from a small cayman which was eaten by a Jaguar. I saw the tracks of the Jaguar all over the place too. I think there's a photo of one track.

The Tap photos are horrible! I'm sorry haha, I managed to get the legs of the adults, but maybe you can tell what they are. They were dark blue and medium to small tarantulas. Very beautiful and fast. Many spiderlings were living around their mothers. Will post the pics! They were one of the last pictures of my trip I think.

I'm looking forward to make another trip soon. It really wasn't hard to do it and didn't cost a lot of money actually. Once you go places like that you can't stop thinking the next time you'll be there!  

More pics;

























































































































Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

Pato-


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Pato.
Is that the Chicken spider your holding?


----------



## tarcan

nice pictures, thank you for sharing, makes us dream... cannot wait for my next trip!

Martin


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thank's guys. Yes the ''chicken spider'', or could it be just P. antinous? Don't know, but she was living with a juvenile and her burrow was flooded, as the rainy season will flood pretty much all that area.  I wasn't expecting to find her because of this, but I was sooo happy I did!  Also the adult female was carrying several fly eggs and worms that were parasiting her. This spider is being sold dead in cases all over Iquitos. I've seen some the were over 22cm in legspan. Their distribution has to be wide, since they can be found in north through south peruvian amazon.

Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana




----------



## pato_chacoana

Anyone knows what Cyriocosumus sp. might that be?


























































































jaguar track (much visible in person...)



















Pato-


----------



## Koh_

great pics. really really thanks for sharing ..
someday i wanna be there.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thank you sir! You should do it, it's great!  

pato-


----------



## tarcan

Pato,

It does not look Cyriocosmus sp., I would be surprised... but who knows...

Hard to tell what it could be, my first gut feeling (which means jack by the way) goes for a juvenile of a Thrixopelma sp.

Thanks again for the pictures

Martin


----------



## pato_chacoana

Martin thank you for your reply. Yes it's weird, at first I thought it was Cyriocosmus, but I'm not sure about that now that you mention Thrixopelma...well I just don't know! Here's  another pic.







Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

More pics:

























































































































Pato-


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Where are the photos of the Tapinauchenius?!


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hehe...be patient!!!


----------



## ftorres

Hello PAto,
Hey who is the guy looking at you on top of the glass door while you were resting on the hammock??????

saludos.


----------



## fartkowski

ftorres said:


> Hello PAto,
> Hey who is the guy looking at you on top of the glass door while you were resting on the hammock??????
> 
> saludos.


I didn't notice that before.
Hahahaha 
He looks spooky.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hahaha, there were several spooky masks watching me


----------



## pato_chacoana

ok. more picss



























































































































































































Pato-


----------



## syndicate

Wow!Fantastic photos Pato!Looks like your trip was a great sucess :]
any idea what this is D:





Also are those taps living in the side of that wall?That is really interesting to see!Its amazing how they've adapted to live on man made structures.
The photos of all the garbage in the river and signs of deforestation are quite sad tho.Harsh reality that a lot of those beautiful places could be gone one day!
Thanks for sharing Pato
-Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hi Chris,

It's some other kind of cool Mygalomorphae that I haven't seen before. I've found them living in the same palm trees as the Avics. Sometimes in the same palm you could see more than one Avic and this other Mygalomorphae living close to each other.

It was weird that I found the Cyriocosmus living as an arboreal. The ground was flooded and she had made her nest in a big Capinurí tree, at least 1,5 meters above the ground.

The Tapinauchenius I wasn't expecting to find! And when I was walking in the town at night, I saw an Avic and very close to her another arboreal, which turn out to be a Tap! Then a friend saw two more females in another wall with their young around them. The holes in the bricks were perfect hides for them. It was really cool to watch them hunt every little insect that were attracted because of our flashlights hehe.  

Yes it's also harsh to see the bad part of things...At first I was very sad and disappointed because of this. It was hard to let it go to enjoy the trip. It's really depressing. It's amazing how most people don't realize what they're doing with such a wonderful place...the consequences are the destruction of the most amazing tropical forest that still exist in this planet...and it's already happening...and very fast.

Best regards,
Pato-


----------



## fartkowski

pato_chacoana said:


> Pato-


What species is this?


----------



## GoTerps

fartkowski said:


> What species is this?


It looks like _C. bertae_ to me.

Eric


----------



## fartkowski

Cool, thanks Eric.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Yes that would be correct. What about the Tapinauchenius Eric? What do you think?

Pato-


----------



## Anthony Straus

pato_chacoana said:


> ok. more picss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato-


Looks like a communal tank would work with these guys eh...


----------



## pato_chacoana

Humm, not sure about a communal...I think they were tolerant with each other because they hatched not long ago and they found good spots for shelter when young...

Pato-


----------



## Steve

Hi,

i guess the Tapi is subcaeruleus. They were in imports from this area in Peru.

Best Regards,
Steffen


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hi Steffen, 

It could be that one... They look similar. I heard that T. subcaeruleus were from Ecuador, not Northwest Perú...but maybe they're in both countries, I don't know! Unfortunately I don't have better pics.
But I have some slings that hopefully will grow quick  

More pics

























































































































Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

Steffen,

Also, I've been looking photos of spiderlings and juveniles of T. subcaeruleus and they are very different from the ones I've found.

Pato-


----------



## DrAce

Stunning, Pato... just stunning.

I really REALLY need to go back to Brazil.


----------



## eman

As usual, amazing shots Pato!  

Saludos, 

Emmanuel


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thank you Dr. Ace. Yes you should go back in the field! It's really great...it's what I love the most, just being around such wonderful nature... My next international trip has to be in the Amazon again that's for sure! Still have to decide where, but the Guyanas are most likely  

Muchas gracias Emman! Fue un viaje increíble... ya estoy pensando en el próximo! Ojalá pueda ser pronto  

Pato-


----------



## DrAce

I tend to spend most of the time I am in Brazil around the Natal/North East (Nordest) region.  MUCH dryer, MUCH sandier.  Also, more beaches.

I desparately want to see the Amazon.  My brother in law (partner's brother) lives in Manaus, and would really love to see that area - which seems like a good place to start.  He has a personal story of finding a 6' anaconda under his kitchen sink...


----------



## Steve

Hi Pato,

ok maybe my mistake. They were sold as subcar... not sure if anyone determined them. i have also one of the animals from an Peru import from this area looking similar to yours(could be the same )

Best Regards,
Steffen


----------



## eman

pato_chacoana said:


> Muchas gracias Emman! Fue un viaje increíble... ya estoy pensando en el próximo! Ojalá pueda ser pronto
> 
> Pato-


No hay de que.  Por lo visto, te la pasaste de maravilla... realmente se ve increible como dices!  Suerte con el proximo. 

Yo tambien realize un viaje de campo a Mexico, hace un par de meses.  Nos fue muy bien.  Luego te mandare algunas fotos. 

Saludos, 

Emmanuel


----------



## pato_chacoana

Dr. Ace,

Oh you have great opportunity to go to the Amazon then... but hurry, 'cause Brazil has the higher amzon forest destruction I think... It's deppresing to see the satellite photos...

Steffen,

Yes, the one you have could be the same maybe. The photos I've seen on the net I was talking about are what it's being called T. subcaeruleus in the hobby...but that doesn't mean it's in fact the real thing hehe... But, anyhow...I haven't seen pics on the net about the one I've found yet.

Emman,

Qué bien lo de México! Hay muchos lugares interesantes para conocer allí. Yo sólo estuve en la parte de Playa del Carmen, pero para hacer vida de playa hehe. Pero me gustaría hacer un viaje de campo algún día por ahí..

Photobucket,

Would you make my life easier?!! Damn it...I won't pay you to upload photos!!  

Pato----


----------



## Kohler

Hola Pato, sería interesante poder ver las fotos... je
Soy yo o es el servidor?


----------



## GoTerps

Please stop with the non-English communication.  I'm asking nicely 

Eric


----------



## Rick McJimsey

According to Photobucket, you should Upgrade to Pro Today!


----------



## Kohler

GoTerps said:


> Please stop with the non-English communication.  I'm asking nicely
> 
> Eric


Sorry, it'll not happen again


----------



## eman

pato_chacoana said:


> Emman,
> 
> Qué bien lo de México! Hay muchos lugares interesantes para conocer allí. Yo sólo estuve en la parte de Playa del Carmen, pero para hacer vida de playa hehe. Pero me gustaría hacer un viaje de campo algún día por ahí..
> 
> Pato----


I guess we'll pleasantly and politely continue this conversation in private...  

Saludos,

Emmanuel


----------



## pato_chacoana

Yes Emman, anytime you want. It's always a pleasure  

saludos,
Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

Well...I had to make a new photobucket account 'cause it seems that I exceeded the bandwidth, too many hits or something-
Sooo...posting all the pics again! ;P 






Pamhobeteus sp. ''chicken spider'' or maybe antinous burrow. Adult female living with a juvenile.






This one's the juv.






Heres mommy






Big girl. Her burrow was almost entirely flooded, as these forest are ''aguajales'', flood forests. And the rainy season was starting to flood a lot already-




































Nanay River






Garbage in the Itaya River in Iquitos






And next to it a big sawmill destroying the forest for a change






Dawn at the Itaya River






Millipede


















Pepsi wasp carrying a Ctenid








































































Iquitos-Nauta road






Iquitos-Nauta road

PAto-


----------



## pato_chacoana

More pics






Some cool Coleoptera in Nauta






Nauta - Marañón River (Amazonas)






Looking for a meal in the city...












Nauta






Marañón River






Traveling for loooong hours


















Getting to the Promised Land






Eagle






Another Eagle






Paucares nests






Wasps






Tucanes






Tucan flying






Red Dolphin






Black Dolphin






Dawn in Paradise






Perezoso

Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

The Great Ceiba Tree. One of the rainforest's giants, reaching more than 60 meters high.












Town of San Regis in Marañón River (Amazonas). The people were going to the ship to offer food and out again very quick.






Living in a boat.....






Always a storm is near






























Like a kid in ''Toys R Us'' hehe






Ara chloroptera






Ara chloroptera












Fishing Martin

























Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

Avicularia sp. ''peru purple''






salticidae






Argiope sp.












''Camungo''






Blue big fishing martin






Cayman leftovers (Jaguar meal)






Cayman leftovers (Jaguar meal)










































home 






























Food (Piranhas)












Ctenid exuvium












Boa's shed skin
























some cooking  

Pato-


----------



## pato_chacoana

Uploading some of the pics again 






Theraphosinae sp. subadult male






Blaberus giganteus
























Nephila sp.



































Non Theraphosid small arboreal Mygalomorphae sp.













Avicularia sp. ''peru purple''











Argiope sp.













Cyriocosmus bertae (living as an arboreal)







Avicularia sp. ''peru purple''


----------



## pato_chacoana

Sunsets











































Tapinauchenius sp.



















Mygalomorphae (non theraphosid) small arboreal sp.







Cyriocosmus bertae







Pato-


----------



## seanbond

thanx alot pato!!


----------



## pato_chacoana

no problema sean!


----------



## pato_chacoana

some mammals






fraile






pichico pardo






two pichico pardo






little majas

some edible wild fruits:






guayaba






sachamangua






sapote






Iguana sp.






little beetle hehe






this breautiful landscape never gets old






Avicularia sp. ''peru purple'' favourite tree palm

Pato-


----------



## Dillon

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eman

Fantastic shots again Pato! Wow!

Cheers!


----------



## ftorres

Hello PAto,

The mantis is fantastic, I love the pattern on the wings, it looks like a mature male.

The Aviculariqa pPeru Purple looks alot like A urticans in those pics.

The little beetle is a female of mostlikely a Megasoma sp or D hercules.

nice pics.

francisco


----------



## ErikWestblom

pato_chacoana said:


> salticidae


That's a Plexippus paykulli, "Pantropical jumper", a cosmopolitic species.


----------



## AlainL

Hi Pato,

Your photos are absolutely amazing:clap:


----------



## pato_chacoana

thanks very much to all of you!


----------



## pato_chacoana

my place in Iquitos ''Maloca''






palm roots






termites






ara ararauna












small tree


----------



## MaartenSFS

Breathtakingly beautiful.. :worship:


----------



## pato_chacoana

thanks Maarten! I'm sure you'll get to see and experience a lot of cool things in your trip too.

I recommended Colombia to you above the other destinations because is the only that you mentioned that has Amazonian ground. I love the Amazon Basin more than anywhere in the World.
But any place with primary rainforest is amazing  I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics!!!

Best regards,
Pato


----------



## MaartenSFS

pato_chacoana said:


> thanks Maarten! I'm sure you'll get to see and experience a lot of cool things in your trip too.
> 
> I recommended Colombia to you above the other destinations because is the only that you mentioned that has Amazonian ground. I love the Amazon Basin more than anywhere in the World.
> But any place with primary rainforest is amazing  I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics!!!
> 
> Best regards,
> Pato


Thanks for your advice. Sooo hard to decide..  I just also remembered that I need vaccinations and things and my 500$ budget is looking less realistic.  We'll see, though. I really wanted to go to Suriname, as they speak Dutch, but the ticket is 2000$.


----------



## MaartenSFS

By the way, that "chicken spider" is insane. Beautiful specimen. I feel sorry that I never had the time or money to find Haplopelma species or trap-door spiders in China, although I did find other interesting animals. Next time I go back in several years I will go to the jungle on the China/Vietnam border and find them!


----------



## MaartenSFS

Pato,

I've just checked again and Colombia IS the only destination anywhere near the Amazon that works out for me and prices are very reasonable. Manaus was just a little too expensive and the dates don't work for me. My parents may fight with me not to go to Colombia. Of Guatemala, Panama (near the Columbian border), and Rio de Janeiro, which would you recommend as a second choice? I can already feel the adventure of Colombia calling me.. I'll try my best.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hi Maarten,

Indeed, I had the same problem with Guyanas (my first choice), the tickets are insanely expensive! Peru was much cheaper, about 650 dollars. But the next year I'll see if I can figure something out...maybe Venezuela (still Theraphosa ground) and I'll see what to do from there.
I always choose destinations for field trips according to the spiders I want to find and I try to find out as much as possible of the forests conditions and habitats. My main interest is in the Theraphosinae giants. Colombia has Pamphobeteus, Megaphobema, Xenesthis, etc. What else could I ask? hehe, Theraphosa and that would be it for me!  

About a second option I personally would choose Panama. Maybe you can even find Xenesthis immanis on the border. I bet Panama is beautiful place to go with a lot of wildlife and biodiversity. But I'm sure Guatemala is beautiful too! It's always a hard choice! hehe
About Brazil, well it's a huge country and still has a lot of wildlife. But again I would choose the Amazonian Brazil hehe. The Atlantic coast is very populated and deforested especially the center-south,  and Rio is a huge city. Brazil is also more expensive than other Amazonian countries such as Peru. In fact, Brazil could be the most expensive of the Amazonian countries these days.
Also, about Manaos, take into consideration that is an industrial city! big city and contamination (oil industries too...) and deforestation perhaps the higher on the entire Amazon!

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## spiderfield

Beautiful pics Pato! :worship:   I especially like the pics of the Tapinachenius sp. poking out of the brick wall...makes me think how funny it is that sought-after South American species are an everyday occurrence down there.


----------



## MaartenSFS

pato_chacoana said:


> Hi Maarten,
> 
> Indeed, I had the same problem with Guyanas (my first choice), the tickets are insanely expensive! Peru was much cheaper, about 650 dollars. But the next year I'll see if I can figure something out...maybe Venezuela (still Theraphosa ground) and I'll see what to do from there.
> I always choose destinations for field trips according to the spiders I want to find and I try to find out as much as possible of the forests conditions and habitats. My main interest is in the Theraphosinae giants. Colombia has Pamphobeteus, Megaphobema, Xenesthis, etc. What else could I ask? hehe, Theraphosa and that would be it for me!
> 
> About a second option I personally would choose Panama. Maybe you can even find Xenesthis immanis on the border. I bet Panama is beautiful place to go with a lot of wildlife and biodiversity. But I'm sure Guatemala is beautiful too! It's always a hard choice! hehe
> About Brazil, well it's a huge country and still has a lot of wildlife. But again I would choose the Amazonian Brazil hehe. The Atlantic coast is very populated and deforested especially the center-south,  and Rio is a huge city. Brazil is also more expensive than other Amazonian countries such as Peru. In fact, Brazil could be the most expensive of the Amazonian countries these days.
> Also, about Manaos, take into consideration that is an industrial city! big city and contamination (oil industries too...) and deforestation perhaps the higher on the entire Amazon!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pato


I have never been to South America or seen any large mygalomorphae so I would be stoked to find just about anything. My second main interest is herp fauna and, of course, I want to see a jaguar (I have a dream of glimpsing a large cat in the wild - South China tiger was declared extinct while I was there.. Seen any?), monkeys (Seen them already in China but the new world species), parrots, et cetera. Leafcutter ants would also be interesting and just about anything else exotic.

The Darien region on the border of Colombia is supposed to be the best-preserved rainforest in Central America and draws me, though I'm not sure yet. The choices, the choices! I had that feeling about Brazil too and am not surprised to hear about Manaus (unfortunately).

Ooo.. I just called Northwest Airlines and they said that I could get a ticket under 873$ and they would just have me pay 873$ so Peru and Costa Rica have just become options and my top two already. But they only service Lima and the Amazon is very far from there and so is Machu Pichu and other places of interest. I will have to research the various cities like Cuzco, though. Peru has such a blend of indigenous cultures.

Costa Rica, though more touristy is more compact and if I dig in deep enough and get away from the crowds should have a lot to offer and is probably the only country that I would take my wife to. So it looks like a decision between Peru and Costa Rica; two countries where I have always wanted to go to. At this point, though, my choice would be for Peru as long as I have enough time to see things. I have about 15-17 days and a limited budget. What do you think?

Now if I could hire/drive a jeep or boat it would be ... awesome.

EDIT: Peru is far far far more exciting by FAR and I hope to avoid the South (Gringo Trail), though I still want to see ruins, the Andes, and the jungles of the North/North Centre. I hope not to hear any English after leaving Lima.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hi Maarten,

Well, if you choose Peru, you have Amazonian jungle in Madre de Dios Province, fairly close to Cuzco. You should find out how to get there (if not by plane) to spend less money. This area crossed my mind to go too, but finally decided to go North. Biggest town in Madre de Dios is Puerto Maldonado. In this area you will find the famous Pamphobeteus ''chicken spider'' as well as Avicularia sp., Cyriocosmus sp., etc.

Have fun and take a lot of pictures!

@Spiderfield:

Thanks man, I'm glad you like them! The Tap. pics aren't so sharp, but it was at night and they were my last tarantulas to photograph in my trip, I was tired and lazy by then hehe.

Cheers


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Amazing photos you are so lucky and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MaartenSFS

pato_chacoana said:


> Hi Maarten,
> 
> Well, if you choose Peru, you have Amazonian jungle in Madre de Dios Province, fairly close to Cuzco. You should find out how to get there (if not by plane) to spend less money. This area crossed my mind to go too, but finally decided to go North. Biggest town in Madre de Dios is Puerto Maldonado. In this area you will find the famous Pamphobeteus ''chicken spider'' as well as Avicularia sp., Cyriocosmus sp., etc.
> 
> Have fun and take a lot of pictures!
> 
> @Spiderfield:
> 
> Thanks man, I'm glad you like them! The Tap. pics aren't so sharp, but it was at night and they were my last tarantulas to photograph in my trip, I was tired and lazy by then hehe.
> 
> Cheers


Wouw, that's great information, Pato. I definitely think that I could get to Cuzco relatively easy from Lima and take a coach or bus or rent a jeep to get to the jungle. According to Google maps it looks like there is a main road leading from Cuzco. Now, whether I can go or not will depend on when my wife immigrates here. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thanks PoPpills, I will surely never forget that trip 

Marteen, I'm sorry to hear you had to postpone your trip   I'm sure you will do it very successfully with more time to study and prepare everything 
I will be going on holiday for a road trip (and camping) to Uruguay and South Brazil in January, it should be quite fun and interesting! Although it will not be so tarantula-hunting but more beach life 

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Teal

*WOW.. I can't even describe how amazing this thread is! Superb photos.. I'm so jealous!

And, can you send me a few of these please?!









Click to expand...

*


----------



## MaartenSFS

pato_chacoana said:


> Thanks PoPpills, I will surely never forget that trip
> 
> Marteen, I'm sorry to hear you had to postpone your trip   I'm sure you will do it very successfully with more time to study and prepare everything
> I will be going on holiday for a road trip (and camping) to Uruguay and South Brazil in January, it should be quite fun and interesting! Although it will not be so tarantula-hunting but more beach life
> 
> Cheers,
> Pato


Ja, I'm sorry too.. It looks like I may be going back to China as well, as my wife is having visa problems. Have a good trip! The area you will visit looks very beautiful, though I don't believe that there is much jungle. Still better than here, though. :drool:


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thanks Teal, but can't send any...that was a pet of my good friend 

Marteen,

Indeed, not much rainforest... but I've been looking into some protected areas that are still left of Paranaense Rainforest, and it looks pretty good (in Santa Catarina). I will be very happy if I come across with the big Grammostolas...iheringi-actaeon-grossa or whatever sp. in that group...are one of my favourites...

Cheers


----------



## Fran

Hey Pato,
Outstanding pictures!!!
You must have gotten loads of info and knowledge out of that trip...(Info that I would love for you to e mail me     )
Im really jealous!

Get to see those animals in their natural habitat, with real behaviors...Thats a sight.

Good luck with everything, Im sure you will get to be one heck of a naturalist.


Tu amigo,
Fran


----------



## Teal

pato_chacoana said:


> Thanks Teal, but can't send any...that was a pet of my good friend


*

Then you leave me no choice.. I'll have to go get some of my own.

Oh.. darn.. a roadtrip to an amazing place with amazing animals. What a sacrifice of my time that will be    *


----------



## pato_chacoana

Gracias Fran!! I'm learning everything I can to improve my trips  I love getting into the field and also enjoy writing. But I have to get better, each paper has to be better than the last one. 

Check your mail 

Saludos amigo,
Pato


----------



## Anastasia

I cant believe I missed this tread
Absolutely Amazing, Am so so want to go there
but Am so so such chicken and getting eaten by bugs or locals is a scary a bit
But still wow, no WOW! that is it
pics of sunset is.....
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pato_chacoana

Thank you very very much Ana!! Really appreciate it !  Dusk moments were to stare and cry ...amazing 
These places are still out there to be explored, and it's not difficult at all to do it and not really dangerous when you got good information and talk to the correct people. I must say, every person I got in contact with have done everything to help me and made me have a terrific time! 
I made the trip alone and never had one single issue!  looking forward to go back again!! 

Cheers!


----------

